# How to seal my attic access - airtight?



## akoch (Sep 6, 2008)

I have a 2foot by 2foot attic access in my closet ceiling. I know that there is some heat loss. How can I seal this air tight so it looks nice and still be able to get into the attic in the future if I have to.I do not store anything in the attic space . Is there some kind of caulk that can be removed without making a mess? Thank you


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

From the sound of the post there seem to be many issues involved. Soupy caulk that does not cure is defective. You don't use 100% silicone caulk inside most of the time as it sits in proximity to painted sufaces. You would use an acrylic or latex based caulk.
You gloss over the condensation issue. You need to detail that a little more. Like, where the house is located? Humidity level in the house vs. outside? Central air?
It sounds like you have poorly installed windows with little or no insulation surrounding the frame.
Hopefully the window quality is better then the install. Another contractor should be able to fix it.
Ron


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

eric s said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

akoch said:


> I have a 2foot by 2foot attic access in my closet ceiling. I know that there is some heat loss. How can I seal this air tight so it looks nice and still be able to get into the attic in the future if I have to.I do not store anything in the attic space . Is there some kind of caulk that can be removed without making a mess? Thank you


I'd use weather stripping and a couple of latches to hold the access panel down rather than any caulk.

If it's gotta be a caulk, then phone around to the places listed under "Caulk and Caulking Supplies" in your yellow pages to find a product called Kop-R-Lastic. This is the only caulk I'll use on my 66 windows, and it's the only one I know of that will pull off cleanly, just like a rubber rope.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

What happened to the first post in this thread? The one that talked about replacement windows?


----------

